# Yes, there are N-scale houses



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

gimme33;

I found a whole bunch (32) of N-scale houses in my Walthers catalog. I remember you were looking for some, and not finding many.

Enjoy!

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment N-scale houses.pdf


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Traction Fan I hope some day I can return the favor, that had to have been an awful lot of work and taken a huge amount of time!

I can't tell you how much I appreciate it, but I will say this....

A lot of the time I'm mostly disgusted at the way people behave, at how we treat each other, at how rude and selfish we've become....and then someone like you comes along and restores my faith that we can be better than we are. 

At least, until I get back into traffic, and start wishing for a world-wide enema again...

Thank you my friend. 

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*You're very welcome!*



gimme30 said:


> Traction Fan I hope some day I can return the favor, that had to have been an awful lot of work and taken a huge amount of time!
> 
> I can't tell you how much I appreciate it, but I will say this....
> 
> ...


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Lol TF I think I'd go broke after 2 or 3!

I have to save my pennies for my hobby purchases but that's fine with me. I'm certainly in no rush! 

As an aside, I stumbled across this video about one Mr. Treaster, who obviously has no trouble running across pennies to fund his collection! Holy Toy-Store-In-A-Basement batman!






Wow and double wow!

Btw, even though I don't quite have your years' experience, I am _keenly_ aware of time slipping by, so while it may have 'only' been 2 hours, it's still precious. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Yes, He moves in different financial circles from you and I!*



gimme30 said:


> Lol TF I think I'd go broke after 2 or 3!
> 
> I have to save my pennies for my hobby purchases but that's fine with me. I'm certainly in no rush!
> 
> ...


 Yes, I've seen this video before. The host, Roy Smith, looks like he just lost an acid throwing duel, lucky thing he was wearing those cool sunglasses, and Mr. Teaster might be the poster boy for a "You might be a *******" comedy routine. However it is a nice layout, though I don't wonder at the amount of traffic on the highway bridge, since the highway dead ends into a bunch of trees, right at the end of the bridge!
As for the train collection, wow indeed.  I don't think I've ever seen that many railroad cars in any store. He may be trying to own more cars for his N-scale Union Pacific, than the real Union Pacific owns for their full sized railroad.

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

thats certainly a lot of trains


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

traction fan said:


> lucky thing he was wearing those cool sunglasses,


I thought this was hilarious but when the wife popped in to my office to see what I was laughing about she thought it was mean.
So I showed her the video, thinking that'd prove your point.

Wife: "Aww, well he's just adorable."

Me: "Are you *$#@* kidding me? Like troll under the bridge adorable?"

Wife: "Men are so mean. And he (Treaster) just needs a little exercise."

Yeah, like a jog or two around the globe. 

Women.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

I've made a little progress on the home front but not much. Finished a water tower from Faller and received "Wicked Wanda's" the other day, which is NOT going to be the local cat house. Amazingly the only hobby shop around for miles had Woodland Scenics' new Rustic Cabin in stock so it's finding a spot on the layout too. But aside from Vollmer's "Vampir Villa" that came with my little layout-in-a-box, I'm not having much luck.

The hunt continues!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Walthers & www.modeltrainstuff.com*



gimme30 said:


> I've made a little progress on the home front but not much. Finished a water tower from Faller and received "Wicked Wanda's" the other day, which is NOT going to be the local cat house. Amazingly the only hobby shop around for miles had Woodland Scenics' new Rustic Cabin in stock so it's finding a spot on the layout too. But aside from Vollmer's "Vampir Villa" that came with my little layout-in-a-box, I'm not having much luck.
> 
> The hunt continues!


 Have you checked www.walthers.com to see what's available? The site should have the same 32 N-scale houses that I found in Walther's printed catalogue. www.modeltrainstuff.com is a good online vendor. They should be able to sell you some houses, or order them for you. For that matter, with the Walthers item #s that I found for you, any hobby shop should be able to order any house on the list I sent you.

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

Use your browser to search for "N-Scale Structures" and don't stop with the first link.
Whatever you see in the Walthers catalog is full retail. Check out ModelTrainStuff.com mentioned above. BlueRidgeHobbies.com has deep discounts on Walthers products. And there are a lot of non-Walters sites (BlairLine is one) that make their own structures.

Also, search for "paper model structures". Many sites have plans that can be printed to heavy paper and assembled that look good, too. Experts in this area are at CleverModels.net who has a section of free downloads. You may have to scale the print to get N. Print out HO models at 55%, O at 28%.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

To be perfectly honest, I'm not sure whether modeltrainstuff.com is a Walthers dealer or not - it might explain why they don't seem to carry some product lines like Tomytec and Imex anymore. I've bought some Tomytec from hobbylinc.com and the only non-Japanese on the packaging is a sticker that says "Imported exclusively in the United States by Wm. K. Walthers, Inc."


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

GNfan said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm not sure whether modeltrainstuff.com is a Walthers dealer or not - it might explain why they don't seem to carry some product lines like Tomytec and Imex anymore. I've bought some Tomytec from hobbylinc.com and the only non-Japanese on the packaging is a sticker that says "Imported exclusively in the United States by Wm. K. Walthers, Inc."


A Walthers dealer does not necessarily carry every item in the Walthers catalog. They are free to order the inventory they want to stock.

The Walthers website lists MB Klein (the actual store name; "model train stuff" is their website) as an authorized dealer.

As far as I know, the only store that DOES stock the entire Walthers catalog is the Terminal Hobby Shop in Milwaukee, which is just the retail storefront on Walthers' warehouse.


----------

